# Hair in togs



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

I have 2 togs and they get really long (for a goat), shaggy hair in the winter. I read somewhere else about not shaving where the pack goes as it rubs. Do I go at the hair with a pair of scissors then?

Anyone else have experience with togs and shaggy coats?

Tonia


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

from what I learned from a Toggi breeder (and own experience) there is a long-haired and a short-haired variety of Toggi's.

I have some experience with long (longer) haired goats and I would clip where the saddle lies but not down to the skin. In the long haired I leave about one hand (6") of hair all over the back (keeps the rain away from the skin) when I clip in spring for the summer (!). I don't clip at all during winter because we get quite hard and cold winters here. But with the hair clipped in spring it's still short enough in winter to not cause any problems.

The "do not clip where the saddle sits" corresponds to goats with normal coats where the clipping would strip the goat of all protective cover.

If you want to pack your longer-haired Togs in winter I would recommend to clip a bit in fall when the longer hair starts to grow. Just so much that the saddle won't rub but they still have enough weather protection. This may be a bit of trial and error in the first year until you figure out how much you need to clip away/have to leave on the goats.


----------

